# No one bought this plate yet?? 03



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

or









I note DVLA have cottoned onto the TT prefix and upped the prices.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Boy do i feel smug ;D

*TT03OTT*

is mine.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I investigated the price of TT03TTC way back in November and at eight hundred quid or so, I couldn't justify the cost. :-/

If money grew on trees, I might have snapped it up. ;D ;D

It's still a great looking plate though. 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Price has doubled since I bought mine!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I haven't checked this yet, but you might be better off with a TT03 and then your initials...

Or maybe a UK03 TTC/GB03 TTC etc.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

er - ok then, they're both 800 notes too. Though at least if you bought them through the DVLA that would be all you'd pay.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> I haven't checked this yet, but you might be better off with a TT03 and then your initials...


 ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They didn't have any TT02 ones left when I actually started looking properly. But they had loads when we first got the car.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

No takers yet??


----------

